# Star Wars: The Phantom Menace



## Loofahs

Hello, I recently found The Phantom Menace in my old computer games and really wanted to play it one last time before I left for college.

However, the game won't install on my vista because each time I click install it says :

*"The %s setup program was unable to launch. You can install %s by running SETUP.EXE directly from the %s CD-ROM disc."*

When I did that however, it said the game was not compatible with my OS.

I've checked all the requirements and my computer has passed with flying colors, I've tried using compatibility mode on the install and even tried a compatibility wizard and I just kept getting the bolded response above.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## loda117

so now you are running vista 
and the game was installed under xp i am assuming? 

Not sure what is that you trying to do


----------



## Loofahs

Yes, i put the compatability mode at xp (because i didn't see an option for vista and i don't really know what I'm doing)

I'm just trying to get the game to install but something called the "%s setup program" won't let me


----------



## loda117

so where are you trying to install the game from 
old files from XP machine or do you have an iso of the game stored somewhere? 

because if you are trying to install from old xp files it won't work at all even with the compatibility change


----------



## Loofahs

I'm installing it from the original disc, which is in great condition


----------



## Wrench97

Right click on the setup.exe file on the disk, select Properties from the list, on the compatibility tab put a tick in "Run This Program in Compatibility Mode For" then from the drop down box select Win 98. Hit Apply, then back the setup.exe on the disk right click pick Run as Administrator from the list, it should install.


----------



## Loofahs

wrench97 said:


> Right click on the setup.exe file on the disk, select Properties from the list, on the compatibility tab put a tick in "Run This Program in Compatibility Mode For" then from the drop down box select Win 98. Hit Apply, then back the setup.exe on the disk right click pick Run as Administrator from the list, it should install.



I just tried that, and it still said it wasn't compatible  Thanks for trying though


----------



## Wrench97

In the Compatibility properties box try setting the colors to 256.


----------



## Krillarbran

After doing a bit of research, I have found there are several issues running The Phantom Menace on Vista or Win7. But only one relating to installation problems. This involves what version of Windows you have.

Please can you tell me what version of Windows Vista do you have? 32-bit or 64-bit? To find this out please right click "My Computer" and click on "Properties" in the drop down menu. It should tell your Operating System Type there.

If you are running the 64-bit version of Vista then unfortunately there is currently "no way" of installing it on your version of Windows as the "Setup.exe" program is 32-bit compatible only and I am unable to find a fixed version of that file.

Although there may be a way to install it I, myself, can not find the information after looking through over 10 pages of google search results.

I hope this is the information you needed.

If this is not what you needed then I hope someone else here can help you.

EDIT: The reason some old games (ones released before 2000) do not tell you what OS it is compatible with is that generally there were no compatability issues between Win95 or Win 98, therefore the publishers/devs were "neglectful" to put this on the packaging/manual.


----------



## txstate527

Hey I have Win7 64bit. I just need help installing the game. I've tried running as admin and in win98 but it says my version of windows in incompatible. I might try out virtual PC though. any suggestions in how to download this game?


----------



## welshy92

Hello there. I have recently solved this issue on my Windows 7 64-bit operating system. Here's the steps I took in order to get it working.

1. You are going to need either a computer with Windows XP or earlier (32-bit version is a must), or you will need a virtual machine with it on.
2. The game should install with absolutely no hitches on these OS', so go ahead and install it.
3. Copy the entire game folder (usually found in "program files/lucas arts") into your "program files (x86)" folder on your windows 7 PC.
4. Create a notepad file that says the following (change the directories and drives if this is different on your system):

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LucasArts Entertainment Company LLC]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LucasArts Entertainment Company LLC\The Phantom Menace]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LucasArts Entertainment Company LLC\The Phantom Menace\v1.0]
"Executable"="C:\\Program Files (x86)\\LucasArts\\The Phantom Menace\\WMAIN.EXE"
"Install Path"="C:\\Program Files (x86)\\LucasArts\\The Phantom Menace"
"Source Path"="E:"
"CD Path"="E:"
"Analyze Path"="E:\\INSTALL\\SysCheck.exe"
"Source Dir"="E:\\"
"InstallType"=dword:00000001
"JoystickID"="1"
"SoundCard"="TRUE"

5. Save this file as tpm.reg
6. Close the notepad and open the reg file which will add it to your registry.
7. Your game should now work fine as long as you use the CD to play it.


CAUTION! Make sure you go to video settings on the launcher and set it up otherwise your computer is likely to bluescreen after the intro videos.
CAUTION! I would still advise running this in compatability mode (XP or 98).

The one issue I've came across while play is that the menus will freeze for 5-10 seconds quite often, however once in the actual game no such issues seem to occur.

I don't know if a simular method will work with Vista users, but it might be worth a shot!


----------



## Wrench97

Before making any changes to the registry *Always* make a back up copy first.
That way if it goes south you can you can simply reapply the backup.

To back up the registry, hit start in the search box type regedit to open the editor, collapse any expanded trees select Computer at the top of the left tree, then go to File, then select Export, select a location to save(USB stick external hard drive are best) you now have a copy of the current registry to fall back on.


----------



## oden

so, i tried welshy's fix and it's gotten me further than i've been since i installed it on an external drive with another pc, however now when i try to run it, it says WMAIN.EXE has stopped working...


----------

